# Dayhiker Natural



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

I am new to the world of slingshots and find them akin to art/sculpture, though function is 90% of the deal for me, as I only want hunting tools, and that's all I collect. I was sent an absolutely cracking natural by the fully awesome Dayhiker. I'm sorry not being able to post photos of it, but I can barely use this laptop. Believe me though when I tell you that this tool is truly beautiful, the markings on the wood are out of this world, every component is perfect,from the laminated goat/cow hide pouch, the very user friendly gum rubber, and of coase the red oak frame. I'm delighted to recieve this incredible tool, the speed it chucks 12mm lead is unbelievable for something that is so easy to draw, you can be sure I'm gonna hunt down a supplier of this fantastic rubber. It's having it's first day out with me tommorrow, the first in a very hard life for this beautiful piece of art. Thank you Dayhiker, a most generouse and beautiful gift, You Harpersgrace,BobF.MartinC, amongst others have inspired me to make my own catapults, and in the years to come I hope I have the pleasure of sending my catapults to people who are appreciative of the generosity I have shown and continue a beautiful slingshot tradition. Again thank you, your generosity doesn't end here-it starts here.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, Bosh. That's .040 latex you have there, not gum rubber. I am so happy you like it. The next thing I'd be thrilled to see is a kill you make with it.
Enjoy.


----------

